# CRB 8/1



## JaredFacemyer (Jul 29, 2009)

Thats a nice red, congrats.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

You're getting there RK. Keep getting out there early.
There's a reason the fishing shuts down about 9:30 am.
that's the angle that sunlight starts to be able to directly enter the water.
Fish like it dark, it's easier on their eyes.
So, as long as that subsurface water is shady and gloomy,
the fish are still hunting. And when it gets too bright and sunny
they go somewhere that it's not.

http://www.exploratorium.edu/snacks/critical_angle/index.html


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

The feesh have been slacking off after the sun gets high. Check the deeper pot holes, 2-3 foot with a sandy bottom. They won't eat arties, so maybe cut bait. Still fun to look at though.


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

Murph Take this only for what it is worth as it is only an opinion. (my opinion and a $1.50 will get you a medium coffee at the Golden Arches) I have fished mostly on the east coast and here is what I do. Early on I fish with top water and suspending shallow lures. About 9am I change to a S38-MR 18 Mirrorlure. At first I will try the shallow running eye, but a little later I will go to the deep running eye. If there are greenies around get the S38-MR CPFR. (?) The one with the chartruse back and silver below. I have been moving deeper as the day goes along and using deeper running lures. If you should find a low bridge with a deep channel, give it a try, but be very stealthy. Most guys spook fish in deep water because they don't think stealth is quite as important there.

Hope this helps and that was a great redfish.
Frank_S


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

brett and frank offer up some good info. i try to get out way early this time of year and only expect to fish until the 10:00 am or so area due to the sun and heat especially if i'm fishing skinny but if i'm doing the offshore thing then it might be an all day excursion. the late afternoon/early evening can be good to depending on the afternoon storms that are so popular this time of year. glad your were able to catch atleast one though and before i forget about it i just wanted to say thanks for sending me that mercury motor info a few weeks ago


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

Found them today, bite was exellent at 11 till we ran out of bait.  Find mangroves and cast.  If you caught a Redfish there they are still hanging out in the same spots.  Ticket was half steak ladyfish, (no bones), on a 1/0 owner and 30lb test floro leader. Snook all over 5lbs, Redfish 4 1/2 to 8lbs.  The key is to get your bait way back.  If you are 6" out of the mangroves you will not get picked up.  Don't forget to lock down your drag.  I locked mine down on the Stratic 3000 and they were still pulling me back into the groves.  

Sorry, no pictures.  Camera battery was dead.  I need to start caring the spare again.

-Richard


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Nice fish! You caught one more nice one than
we got yesterday... Dave


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

You're killing me RK! CRB is an amazing fishery. Check your PM's.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks for all of the help and compliments. I'm loving CRB. No long boat ride to get there, back out of the wind, skinny water...what not to love?

Going to keep trying to get out 2-3 times a week before classes start back up. Then I'm down to 2-3 times a month


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Wait for outgoing tide, and look for schools of reds on the flats tailing. 
See them all the time all over Flamingo like that.
Once it becomes outgoing tide it's like the flip of a switch, fish everywhere.

I'm sure they're active on incoming, probably just in different areas than where I fish.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

super nice red.  

when the sun starts to get high and the "inside" starts feeling dead, I head out to the edges of the flats out in front of CRB (beacon key to the S & camp key to the N). I've caught fish a mile or more in either direction and I'm sure you could go further into the Little Manatee basin or Port Manatee to the south too. Anyway, you're not in CRB proper any more but those deeper edges out front (1.5' - 3') hold fish when the sun is up and if the boat traffic isn't too bad they'll usually hit if you get a bait in front of them. This is mostly a blind casting affair though. Unless you see some bait shower or other surface disruption you're mostly poking around the potholes and other fishy looking spots in the grass and what not trying to entice a strike from something you can't see. You'll need a weighted jerk bait, jig or something else to get down in the water column a bit. If the surface is calm those little spook jr's (one of my fav's too) may draw a strike out there, but something sub-surface is a better bet. On those hot days the breeze is a little better on the outside too.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Eric, nice to see you back. [smiley=1-beer-german.gif]


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

That's a beauty of a red RK!  Nice work...


----------

